# National Bike-Marathon (Engadin Scuol)



## ather (12. März 2009)

Möchte in diesem Jahr zum 1. Mal am 8.National Bike-Marathon (Scuol)
teilnehmen.
Wer hat mir ein paar Infos ?

Würde gerne die 138km Strecke bewältigen, bin mir aber nicht sicher !
Doch lieber die 104km ?


----------



## trailpilot (12. März 2009)

Es geht hoch und runter, hoch und runter ...

Was willst du denn wissen..?

http://www.bike-marathon.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ather (13. März 2009)

Ob die Strecke sehr schwierig ist ?

Ich fahre im Jahr ca. 5000-6000 km 
und habe auch schon an mehren Bike Marathons
(Kirchzarten, Furtwangen, Albstadt, Münsingen) teilgenommen.
Diese Strecken waren immer so ca. 80-90 km, Hm 1500 - 2200 !

Nun wuerde ich sehr gerne in Scuol die 138km angehen
und hätte gerne ein paar Infos !

Vielen Dank


----------



## trailpilot (13. März 2009)

Der fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollste Teil ist der Pass Chaschauna und dieser hast du sowohl in der Vallader, Jauer und Livigno-Strecke drin - ansonsten ist die Strecke nicht wirklich schwierig.

Für die Vallader-Strecke hast du fast 12 Stunden Zeit - sollte also mit ein bisschen Kilomenter in den Beinen gut machbar sein, auch wenn ich die von dir erwähnten Marathons nicht kenne.

Und wenn du dir unsicher bist - die Strecke ist das ganze Jahr ausgeschildert und ist ab Juni meist schneefrei, da kannst du dir die Strecke auch in mehreren Etappen besichtigen (auf Wunsch mit Gepäcktransport).


----------



## corfrimor (13. März 2009)

ather schrieb:


> Ob die Strecke sehr schwierig ist ?
> 
> Ich fahre im Jahr ca. 5000-6000 km
> und habe auch schon an mehren Bike Marathons
> ...



Ich hab' Dir ja bereits im falsch plazierten Parallelthread im Kleidungs-Forum meine Eindrücke vom Schweizer Nationalpark-Marathon geschildert. Die Strecken in Kirchzarten oder Furtwangen sind m.E. nicht wirklich mit Scuol zu vergleichen; sie sind schneller, gleichmäßiger zu fahren und technisch anspruchsloser. 

Urs Huber z.B., der letztes Jahr sowohl Kirchzarten als auch Scuol gewonnen hat, fuhr in Scuol ca. 3,5km/h im Schnitt langsamer als in Kirchzarten. Allerdings wird er den Anstieg zum Chaschauna mit Sicherheit durchgefahren sein, was auch gut trainierten Hobbybikern schwer fallen dürfte; bei letzteren wird die Differenz der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit deshalb eher noch größer ausfallen. 

Wenn man nun in Kirchzarten auf der Langstrecke einen 21er Schnitt fährt, kann man in Scuol bei gleicher Fitneß froh sein, wenn man 'nen 17er Schnitt schafft. Das bedeutet dann, daß man gute 8 Stunden unterwegs ist  Wenn man bisher nur auf Mittelstrecken mit rund der Hälfte an Höhenmetern unterwegs war, könnte das zu einem leichten Ziepen im Bein führen ...

Ich würde jedenfalls erst mal eine Langstrecke im Mittelgebirge ausprobieren, bevor ich auf die lange Runde in Scuol ginge.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## ather (14. März 2009)

Hallo,
Vielen Dank für Deine Infos.

Möchte die Strecke auch nicht mit dem vergleichen, was ich bereits gemacht habe.
Auch der Schnitt ist mir egal !
Wenn ich mit einem Schnitt von 12-15 durch komme und ich könnte dabei die herrliche Landschaft geniessen, das wäre mein Ziel.

Habe alleine 4 Alpenüberquerungen hinter mir und bin vor 3 Jahren
die Unia Schlucht entlang.
Doch die andere Ecke von diesem Nationalpark fehlt mir noch.

Muss  mir noch überlegen ob ich die 138 km mit entsprechenden Hm angehe oder die etwas kleinere Strecke.

Mich reizt die längere Strecke nur der Landschaft wegen und dabei
das ganze langsam angehen und einfach geniessen !!!

Mal sehen, hab ja noch etwas Zeit

Viele Grüße


----------



## makleki (24. März 2009)

hab mich dieses Jahr auch für die große Strecke angemeldet. Ich kenne die Strecke von Scuol bis zum Lago di Fraele. Von Alpisella bis Livigno und über den Chachauna ist mir auch unbekannt. Auf der Seite http://www.scuol.ch/de/navpage-NationalparkBikeMarathonSCUOL-NB sind Filmsequenzen der Strecke veröffentlicht. Ich stell mir vor, dass nach mind 7 Std im Sattel sitzen die Schiebestrecke über den Pass eine willkommene Abwechslung für den geschundenen Hintern darstellt. 
Wir haben ja noch etwas Zeit für ein paar G1-Trainingseinheiten 
Martin


----------



## Eddieman (24. März 2009)

Ich würde allen, die sich die lange Strecke körperlich zutrauen, die lange Strecke empfehlen. Von Scuol bis nach S-Chanf (ca. km 85) ist einfach der Hammer. Danach ist nur noch ein Pflichtprogramm bis ins Ziel.
Technisch ist die Strecke bis auf den obersten Teil der Abfahrt vom Pass Chaschauna einfach (und auch dieser Teil ist fahrbar!).


----------



## r o b (25. März 2009)

ather schrieb:


> Mich reizt die längere Strecke nur der Landschaft wegen und dabei
> das ganze langsam angehen und einfach geniessen !!!


 
Dann würde ich diese tolle Tour aber nicht in einem Marathon fahren. Die Gegend dort ist so schön, dass man das direkt mit einem Kurzurlaub und mehreren Touren verbinden sollte.


----------



## ather (31. März 2009)

makleki schrieb:


> hab mich dieses Jahr auch für die große Strecke angemeldet. Ich kenne die Strecke von Scuol bis zum Lago di Fraele. Von Alpisella bis Livigno und über den Chachauna ist mir auch unbekannt. Auf der Seite http://www.scuol.ch/de/navpage-NationalparkBikeMarathonSCUOL-NB sind Filmsequenzen der Strecke veröffentlicht. Ich stell mir vor, dass nach mind 7 Std im Sattel sitzen die Schiebestrecke über den Pass eine willkommene Abwechslung für den geschundenen Hintern darstellt.
> Wir haben ja noch etwas Zeit für ein paar G1-Trainingseinheiten
> Martin



Hallo Martin
kann die Internetseite nicht öffnen !?
Bitte um Info, würde mich schon interes.

Gruß


----------



## kingtom (2. April 2009)

ich meine, mit deinen km-angaben die du so fährst, stehst du auch die lange strecke durch. darfst einfach nicht immer vollgas geben  aber die strecke ist auch am anfang so wunderschön, wenn du versucht diese etwas zu geniessen, dürfte dann auch das tempo stimmen. 

in diesem jahr musst du vermutlich etwas länger warten, bis die strecke schneefrei ist. du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, was diese armen leute dort oben für schneemassen haben. das ist nicht weg bis im juni...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (2. April 2009)

r o b schrieb:


> Dann würde ich diese tolle Tour aber nicht in einem Marathon fahren. Die Gegend dort ist so schön, dass man das direkt mit einem Kurzurlaub und mehreren Touren verbinden sollte.





Recht hast du.
Genau deswegen hab ich eben jenes im Oktober 2008 gemacht.
Geil war`s.


Atlas


----------



## makleki (2. Juni 2009)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Ich würde allen, die sich die lange Strecke körperlich zutrauen, die lange Strecke empfehlen. Von Scuol bis nach S-Chanf (ca. km 85) ist einfach der Hammer. Danach ist nur noch ein Pflichtprogramm bis ins Ziel.
> Technisch ist die Strecke bis auf den obersten Teil der Abfahrt vom Pass Chaschauna einfach (und auch dieser Teil ist fahrbar!).



Hallo,
bin am WE die erste und die letzte Etappe abgefahren. Die Strecke von S-Chanf nach Scuol "nur" als Pflichtprogramm zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas kühn. Nach über 3000 hm in den Beinen können die letzten 850 hm  ganz schön hart sein; es geht immer wieder hinauf, auch wenn man meint das war's schon. Auch der Übergang über den Pass Costainas bedarf einiges an Downhillfähigkeiten in grobem Schotter, da wird mit Sicherheit der eine oder andere schieben. Trotzdem, eine wunderschöne, sehr lange Strecke.
Martin


----------



## powderJO (2. Juni 2009)

der Ã¼bergang am pass costainas ist nicht wirklich schwer. nur bei den ersten beiden schotterserpentinen gehts etwas rupiger und steiler zu â aber auch dass ist eigentlich gut machbar und nichts wovor man angst haben muss.


----------



## corfrimor (2. Juni 2009)

makleki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Strecke von S-Chanf nach Scuol "nur" als Pflichtprogramm zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas kühn. Nach über 3000 hm in den Beinen können die letzten 850 hm  ganz schön hart sein; es geht immer wieder hinauf, auch wenn man meint das war's schon.
> Martin



Das seh' ich genauso. Ich dachte auf der letzten Etappe bestimmt 4 oder 5 Mal, daß das jetzt aber ganz sicher der letzte Anstieg gewesen ist. Ich habe noch nie so gelitten! 

Bin schon gespannt, wie's dieses Jahr wird 

corfrimor


----------



## Goddi8 (2. Juni 2009)

ich klink mich mal ein.
Ich finde auch die ersten beiden Etappen am schönsten. Auf der dritten Etappe (Chaschauna) ist sicher viel Schieben angesagt. Allein schon deshalb weil es da irgendwann einfach voll wird und es deshalb nicht mehr fahrbar ist. Die letzte Etappe nach Scuol zurück ist OK aber letzendlich werden hier auch noch mal ein paar hm gepresst die nicht wirklich sein müssten Zumal es dann viel auf Waldautobahnen und Asphalt abgeht (>50% würd ich schätzen).
Fahrbar ist alles. Letztes Jahr war allerdings der Weg vom Chaschauna runter ziemlich ausgefahren was dazu geführt hat, dass rechts und links die Pedale hängen blieben 
Allerdings ist runter aber auch sehr wahrscheinlich Stau. Das relativiert das Thema fahrbar auch ein wenig.

Wenn es dir um den Spaß geht. Dann fahr das Ding. Ist eine wunderschöne Gegend und in der Mindestzeit auch zu schaffen. Wenn du aber auf die Orga verzichten kannst (und die Verpflegungen) würde ich es außerhalb des Marathon in Etappen fahren. Wir sind letztes Jahr zum Einstimmen 3 Tage vorher die 1. Etappe zu 3/4 gefahren und dann wieder zurück nach Scuol wobei wir da den Weg der Schlucht entlang (mir fällt gerade der Name des Baches nicht ein) gewählt haben. War ein sehr spaßiger Ritt


----------



## Trailhunterer (2. Juni 2009)

solange du noch von geniessen sprichst, weisst du nicht, wie fies der anstieg am chachauna ist, bzw. im oberen teil die abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (3. Juni 2009)

nach den positiven Eindrücken hier, überlege ich mir ernsthaft die Langstrecke in Betracht zu ziehen, auch wenn es mehr in einer Schinderei ausarten wird


----------



## Trailhunterer (3. Juni 2009)

davon darfst du mal ausgehen, zumal ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen kann, das selbst ein profi im oberen bereich des chachauna fahren wird, wenn sie das grossteils nicht mal beim Ischgler zur Idjochbahn machen.


----------



## corfrimor (3. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> davon darfst du mal ausgehen, zumal ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen kann, das selbst ein profi im oberen bereich des chachauna fahren wird



Hab's selbst gesehen. Ich bin 2005 die Mittelstrecke von Fuldera aus gefahren und im oberen Teil des Chachauna von der Spitze der Langstrecke eingeholt worden. Es war beinahe schon demoralisierend. Natürlich waren diejenigen, die gefahren sind, nicht sehr viel schneller und ein paar sind auch im Schrittempo hinter schiebenden Mittelstrecklern gefahren. Die meisten aber haben überholt. Es war wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## Trailhunterer (4. Juni 2009)

oh das glaube ich das das demoralisiert, wenn manche das fahren, zumal dann noch immer ca. 850 HM folgen


----------



## AleXR6 (9. Juni 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Das seh' ich genauso. Ich dachte auf der letzten Etappe bestimmt 4 oder 5 Mal, daß das jetzt aber ganz sicher der letzte Anstieg gewesen ist. Ich habe noch nie so gelitten!


Kann ich bestätigen. Bin die Strecke letztes Jahr in drei Tagen gefahren. Am dritten Tag hatten wir nur noch die Etappe von Livigno zurück nach Scuol. Mein Kumpel hat Gott und die Welt verflucht, als er sich regelmässig am Ziel glaubte und dann doch noch ein Anstieg kam.


----------



## corfrimor (21. August 2009)

Nächste Woch ist's soweit, freu 

Ich hoffe nur, daß auch das Wetter mitspielt! Regen oder gar Schnee wäre echt blöd!

Wer ist denn nun alles so dabei?

Ich bin übrigens echt am überlegen, ob ich schwächle und nur die Mittelstrecke (104km / 2.870 hm) fahre. Meine Frau kommt mit nach Scuol und wir wollen am nächsten Tag noch die Tour durch die d'Uina Schlucht auf die Sesvenna-Hütte, dann runter nach Laatsch und von dort über das S-charl-Joch zurück nach Scuol fahren. Das sind dann noch mal gut 70 km und 2.500 hm. Da weiß ich noch nicht so recht, ob ich mir am Vortag die lange Runde geben möchte. Hmmm ...

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## woodies (22. August 2009)

Hi 

Nachteil der Mittelstrecken ist der morgentliche Anfahrstress, falls mann /frau in Scuol wohnt, obwohl der Bike-verlad und Tranport perfekt funktioniert. Ich habe die vergangenen 2 Jahre jeweils am Event teilgenommen  und die Streckenlänge gesteigert, will eigentlich dieses Jahr auch die komplette Runde in Angriff nehmen, aber Wetter?... die vergangenen 2 Jahre hatten da Verwöhncharakter... Werd mal die Wettersituation im Auge behalten, hab einfach keine Lust in Wolken und bei 0 Grad in der Höhe zu fahren.

Tödlich finde ich die letzten Anstiege, wenn die Körner fehlen nach Guarda und Ftan und selbst dieSchlußabfahrt nach Scuol auf Forstschotterautobahn wurde schon Manchem zum Verhängnis bei schwindenden Kräften. 


Bin letztes Jahr ebenfalls im Anschluß zur Sesvennahütte, aber ich schlag dir vor die Runde umgekehrt zu fahren... obwohl verboten, ist der Großteil der Uinia- Schlucht abwärts befahrbar und macht viel mehr Spaß als die öde Schieberei und aus Südtirol heraus  ist ebenfalls fast alles  auch für den Hobbyfahrer fahrbar. Moderater geht´s auch  über die Nobertshöhe, Nauders, Reschensee zur Sesvennahütte...

Grüsse woodies,perhaps see you

PS . hatte am Pass Chaschauna ebenfalls schon das Vergnügen  die Uphillfahrkünste der Herrn Sauser ( 2007 ) und  Huber ( 2008 ) zu "geniesen", sind defakto soweit für mich einsehbar alles gefahren.


----------



## corfrimor (22. August 2009)

Das mit dem Anfahrtsstreß bei den Mittelstrecken stimmt, außerdem fahre ich eigentlich sowieso lieber Runden. Andererseits hab' ich halt Schiss, daß ich am nächsten Tag so platt bin, daß ich die Tour mit meiner Frau nicht fahren kann. Aber eigentlich sollte das schon irgendwie hinhauen. Mal sehn.

Laut wetter.com soll das Wetter in Scuol übrigens ab nächstem Samstag schön sonnig (9-22°) sein. Für Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag ist aber noch "leichter Regen" vorhergesagt. Nun hoffe ich inständig, daß die Prognose stimmt und das Wetter vom Freitag auf Samstag wirklich umschwenkt, denn bei Regen (bzw. oben Schnee) fahr' ich definitiv nicht!

Ist übrigens gar keine schlechte Idee, die Tour andersrum zu fahren und zuerst das S'charl-Joch in Angriff zu nehmen. Hat mir vor 2 Jahren auch ein Local aus Nauders empfohlen. Wobei ich in der d'Uina-Schlucht selbst mit Sicherheit nicht fahren werde. Ich hab' doch gesagt, daß meine Frau dabei ist  Da hätt' ich nix mehr zu lachen, wenn ich Anstalten machen würde, in der Schlucht zu fahren. 

Du fährst die große Runde, wenn's Wetter paßt und Du überhaupt fährst, oder? Was peilst Du da für 'ne Zeit an, wenn ich fragen darf?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Tobi-161 (22. August 2009)

hat jemand ein Tip für eine günstige Unterkunft? (...notfalls auch ohne Frühstück. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand eine Ferienwohnung o.ä.)


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2009)

Also wir sind in Nauders untergekommen. Alles andere war uns zu teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (22. August 2009)

Ja, die Schweiz ist wohl nicht ganz billig  mal sehen was bei meinen Anfragen rauskommt.


----------



## woodies (23. August 2009)

Hi corfrimor     
wenn ja, dann fahr ich die große Runde, die letztjährige Zeit hochgerechnet von 104 km 6:48 würd ich mir irgendwas zwischen 9 - 10 std zutrauen, aber Tagesform, Bedingungen etc. ....

Unterkünfte:
- Zeltplatz direkt neben dem Zielgelände ist bei entsprechender Witterung genial, top Dusche, Parkplatz kein Problem etc. geniales Frühstück in der Eishalle.... nach dem Ziel nur 200 m zum Abliegen...
-in 2007 hatte ich eine  Ferienwohnung in Sent 2 Tage Übernachtungen.


Wetter sieht momentan top aus, müsste passen..

so perhaps seeyou

woodies


----------



## corfrimor (23. August 2009)

Hi woodies,

ich war 2005 mit 6:55 etwas langsamer unterwegs; allerdings waren's da noch 300 hm zusätzlich, weil die Überschwemmungen im Sommer '05 die eigentliche Strecke ab Susch unbefahrbar gemacht hatten und infolgedessen auf den letzten Kilometern noch ein paar Extra-Anstiege eingebaut waren. Das hat man uns 2 Minuten vor dem Start mitgeteilt mit dem Vorschlag, es "sportlich zu nehmen"!  So ein Spaßvogel! Für mich waren die 2.850 Höhenmeter damals so ziemlich das Limit, ich bin vorher noch nie mehr als ~ 2.500 hm gefahren, entsprechend war ich sowieso nervös. Und dann hieß es plötzlich, es seien 3.150 hm! Selten so gelacht 

Dieses Jahr hatte ich mir für die Langstrecke eigentlich eine Zeit zwischen 8,5 und 9 Stunden vorgenommen. Und ich tendiere auch dazu, trotz der Tour am Sonntag auf die lange Runde zu gehen. Wie's dann wirklich läuft, werden wir sehen ...

Wär' cool, wenn wir uns treffen. Ich fahr' ein schwarzes Nicolai Helius mit rot exloxierter Wippe (siehe Fotoalbum), bin also einigermaßen leicht zu erkennen.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. August 2009)

wer beobachtet noch das Wetter für Samstag?

laut wetter.com wirds viel Regnen, laut meteocentrale.ch fast nix. Denke letztere werden von den Daten her näher am Geschehen dran sein?!


----------



## baloo (27. August 2009)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> wer beobachtet noch das Wetter für Samstag?
> 
> laut wetter.com wirds viel Regnen, laut meteocentrale.ch fast nix. Denke letztere werden von den Daten her näher am Geschehen dran sein?!



Denke das Wetter wird gut, vielleicht ganz wenig Regen. In den letzten Tagen hatten wir hier in CH gemäss Wetterbericht immer mal wieder Regen, hat aber in Wirklichkeit fast nie geregnet

Wünsche gute Beine!

Baloo


----------



## powderJO (27. August 2009)

warum sind die coolen rennen eigentlich immer samstags? merde...jedesmal freitag frei geht leider nicht...


----------



## Bautiger (27. August 2009)

hallo

so klamotten verstaut bike geölt aber nicht geputzt morgen gehts los


----------



## elrond (27. August 2009)

Klamotten und Bike gewaschen, Bike geölt, Zimmer gebucht, die Berichte hier gelesen und ins Grübeln gekommen - ist vielleicht doch keine gute Idee sich die große Runde zu geben?!   
Reifenfrage: Vorne Mountain King; hinten Speedking dürfte doch passen oder? Den xx-light Schlauch hinten vielleicht wieder demontieren und was schweres reintun?


----------



## Bautiger (27. August 2009)

hallo

@elrond wieso nicht die große runde ?
reifen : roro vohi  light schläuche hab ich genau 2 mal probiert und 2 platten gehabt , never ever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca 2002 (28. August 2009)

Schei....  Wetteraussichten. 
Hab kurzerhand aufs schwere Fully umgeschwenkt und werde die Langstrecke jetzt entspannt mit Rucksack als "geführten Minialpencross" angehen. Reifen NN - RaRa, zuverlässige Michelin Latex Schläuche.
Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß.
CU


----------



## baloo (28. August 2009)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Schei....  Wetteraussichten.



Wetter soll doch gar nicht so schlecht werden, schau mal hier


----------



## elrond (28. August 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @elrond wieso nicht die große runde ?
> reifen : roro vohi  light schläuche hab ich genau 2 mal probiert und 2 platten gehabt , never ever



Wieso nicht? Den Berichten nach soll die große Runde ja doch ganz schön anstrengend sein,  dazu noch Schiebepassage und ne Kamikaze Abfahrt   - aber egal irgendwie werd ich auch das überleben...  
Ich laß den Schlauch hinten jetzt einfach mal drin, vorne fahre ich seit Jahren damit rum und hatte noch nie Probleme (trete das Teil nur vorsorglich nach spätestens 2 Jahren in die Tonne) und auf die ewige Nachpumperei bei Latex habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr. Und bei einer Fahrzeit zwischen 8-10h kann man im Notfall ja auch mal einen Schlauch wechseln, ist dann eine nette Abwechslung...


----------



## elrond (29. August 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Den Berichten nach soll die große Runde ja doch ganz schön anstrengend sein,  dazu noch Schiebepassage und ne Kamikaze Abfahrt   - aber egal irgendwie werd ich auch das überleben...
> Ich laß den Schlauch hinten jetzt einfach mal drin, vorne fahre ich seit Jahren damit rum und hatte noch nie Probleme (trete das Teil nur vorsorglich nach spätestens 2 Jahren in die Tonne) und auf die ewige Nachpumperei bei Latex habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr. Und bei einer Fahrzeit zwischen 8-10h kann man im Notfall ja auch mal einen Schlauch wechseln, ist dann eine nette Abwechslung...



Scheen war's, allerdings sollte die Organisation mal das Streckenprofil überarbeiten, die letzten 16km haben ja aber auch gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun - statt immer nur abwärts geht's eigentlich immer nur bergauf, da hätte ich mich beinahe frühzeitig schwarz gefahren und trotzdem war's noch mit Abstand meine beste Zwischenzeit...  
P.S.: Die Abfahrten liefen für mich erst kurz vor S-chanf vernünftig und ab da hat das Rennen so richtig Laune gemacht, zuvor habe ich einfach zuviele Leute gesehen, die sich lang gemacht haben => gleich drei Stück wenige km nach Scuol auf nassem Teer, da frag ich mich wirklich muß das bei einem Rennen über 138km sein?


----------



## luca 2002 (30. August 2009)

Gut wars trotz Regen auf den ersten 3 Stunden. 
Als Hobbybiker mußte ich mich schon mal ordentlich quälen (Chaschauna-Paß im Anstieg), bin aber im großen und ganzen gut durchgekommen und mit meiner Zeit unter 9h zufrieden. Krass sind für mich die Siegerzeiten; 5.42 Stunden. Wahnsinn. 
Ich bin auch etwas erschrocken über die vielen Stürze zu Beginn des Rennens. Der Ehrgeiz um eine gute Zeit wird wohl den einen oder anderen dazu bewegen wirklich alles zu riskieren.


----------



## Catsoft (30. August 2009)

Mann, mann, mann,

war das ein Ritt  Wetter hätte durchaus besser sein können, Orga war klasse, aber die letzten 10 km frech 

Robert

Edit: Mir ist es auch immer ein Rätsel warum manche Leute auf 138 Km soviel riskieren ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighdelBikeMan (30. August 2009)

hab mich nach 6 jahren wieder dem nationalpark-marathon gewidmet, ein sehr schönes eindrucksvolles erlebnis - die unfälle (asphaltstraße nach s-charl, ende val mora mit helikopter) hinterließen mahnende eindrücke - und konnte meine damalige zeit um fast ne stunde verbessern. die strecke war sehr gut präpariert (abfahrt vom pass chaschauna durchwegs fahrbar, strecke bis s-chanf teilweise planiert) ... und dass es hintenraus anstrengend wird, besonders der mini-anstieg in scuol selbst, war mir vom letzten mal noch in guter erinnerung. prädikat: gerne wieder


----------



## australieneagle (31. August 2009)

Ja, das war ein super MTB-Rennen. Bin hier das erste Mal mitgefahren. Herrlich waren die Singletrails im Val Mora und vom Pass Chaschauna runter. Allerdings war ich über die Länge der Schiebestrecke zum Pass überrascht. Im Video sah es nicht so steil aus...
Die letzten Kilometer waren durch das ständige Auf und Ab echt hart. Ich dachte immer, dass ich nun endlich oben wäre und es nur noch abwärts gehen sollte, aber dann gings wieder hoch. Wenn man die Strecke kennt, kann man sich darauf natürlich einstellen. Landschaftlich und von der Strecke, ist das wirklich ein traumhafter Kurs.


----------



## makleki (31. August 2009)

jawoll das wars jetzt,
hab mich ein halbes Jahr darauf vorbereitet und bin in meinem erst dritten MTB-Rennen gleich die große Runde gefahren. Im Ziel waren die ersten Gedanken - nie wieder-, jetzt verklärt sich alles etwas. Leider hab ich den Chachauna fast komplett hinunter geschoben, das hat mich viel Zeit gekostet, aber mit inzwischen 53 Jahren ist die Risikobereitschaft doch etwas niedriger. 
Trotzdem: prima Orga, sehr schöne und auch sehr anspruchsvolle Strecke (Costainas, runter zum Lago die Fraele, Chachauna), tolle Rennverpflegung mit Sponser-Produkten. Hoffentlich geht's den Unfallopfern einigermaßen gut, einige sahen bös ramponiert aus.
Vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr.
Gruß aus Kirchheim
Martin

Nochmals Danke an den netten jungen Mann beim Reparatutservice in Scuol, der mir noch mal eben meine schleifende Vorderradbremse eingestellt hat.


----------



## makleki (11. September 2009)

hab da bei youtube ein video von 2007 gefunden; au au, das tut weh...
  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5BgbgFHfX8"]YouTube - National park 2007[/ame] 
Martin


----------



## trailpilot (21. September 2009)

Sieht schmerzhaft aus, das Video stammt aber nicht vom Nationalpark Bike Marathon. Die NP-Strecke ist halb so wild - doch leider gibt es auch da immer wieder Leute die sich überschätzen...


----------



## Southbike (30. September 2009)

diese Seite spiegelt das Höhenprofil etwas realistischer als die Homepageseite des Marathons

http://www.myswitzerland.com/de/gcs...=Activities_HikeBike&subcat=Bike_all&id=29884


----------



## Catsoft (30. September 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> diese Seite spiegelt das Höhenprofil etwas realistischer als die Homepageseite des Marathons
> 
> http://www.myswitzerland.com/de/gcs...=Activities_HikeBike&subcat=Bike_all&id=29884



Genau so hat es sich angefühlt!


----------



## Southbike (15. Oktober 2009)

sogar die schweizer Elite schiebt einen Teil vom Chaschauna:

"Die Laufpassage im obersten Teil der Steigung hat mir dann noch den Rest gegeben. Danach habe ich meinen Rhythmus fahren müssen», sagte  Urs Huber. "


----------



## katko (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo, der NP marathon steht auf meiner 2010 Liste, selbstverständlich die langstrecke und bin auf der suche nach preiswerter Unterkunft in Scuol und Umgebung...oder eine Alternative mit Livigno, morgen nach Scuol zu fahren und abends wieder zuruck, aber das scheint stressig...Ich möchte dann weiter rund um Livigno fahren und will nicht 3 Tage in der Schweiz schlafen und 4 Tage in Italien... Hat jemand vielleicht einen guten Tipp? Danke...


----------



## katko (9. August 2010)

also, bin schon angemeldet, bezahlt...ich habe mich entschieden in Livigno zu schlafen und Morgen nach Scuol zu fahren, ist nicht so weit und die Tunnelkosten sind nicht so schrecklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (9. August 2010)

katko schrieb:


> also, bin schon angemeldet, bezahlt...ich habe mich entschieden in Livigno zu schlafen und Morgen nach Scuol zu fahren, ist nicht so weit und die Tunnelkosten sind nicht so schrecklich...



ja kaum gehts auf 4000hm zu sind sella ronda heros nicht weit... werde auch lang starten...bin aufm campingplatz...


----------



## katko (9. August 2010)




----------



## scooter_werner (24. August 2010)

werd wohl kurzfristig auch noch dabei sein - lange Runde - und im Auto pennen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (25. August 2010)

wie machen das die anderen Leut? Die Preise sind ja heftig, aber es gäbe ja auch nen Campingplatz!


----------



## Trailhunterer (25. August 2010)

der Blick auf die Wetteraussichten macht nicht gerade grossen Mut für die Langstrecke


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> der Blick auf die Wetteraussichten macht nicht gerade grossen Mut für die Langstrecke



wird schon noch werden - ischgl war auch gut letztendlich. werde scoul aber leider nicht fahren können -


----------



## katko (25. August 2010)

http://www.accuweather.com/de/it/lombardia/livigno/forecast.aspx

http://www.accuweather.com/de/ch/graubunden/scuol/forecast.aspx

keine Panik!


----------



## Trailhunterer (25. August 2010)

dem einzigen wetterbericht, den ich traue

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/point/forecast/tab/b/pictocast/f/4269/c/ch/sday/Sat
http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/point/forecast/tab/b/pictocast/f/13684/c/it/sday/Sat
da war auch das wetter in ischgl genauso wie vorhergesagt


----------



## Bautiger (25. August 2010)

hallo

sieht doch so schlecht nicht aus 
und wenns doch regnet werden wir halt nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karl6400 (26. August 2010)

Apropos Wetter: Prognosen gibts hier in der Schweiz bei SF Meteo
Sieht schlecht aus


----------



## trailpilot (29. August 2010)

Das Wetter war in etwa so wie vorausgesagt - also am Morgen eher bescheiden, am Nachmittag besser.
Trotz Regen und entsprechend schlammigen Bedingungen -> Schlammschauna (hat jemand die Ketten am Streckenrand gezählt?) hat das Rennen einmal mehr Spass gemacht!

Eine Frage, die sich mir als Fahrer der langen Strecke ab Val Mora / Alpisella jedes Jahr wieder stellt ist: Was in aller Welt transportieren die nicht ganz so schnellen Fahrerinnen und Fahrer der Jauer-Strecke (ab Fuldera) in ihren riesigen Rucksäcken? Es gibt doch alle paar Kilometer Verpflegungsposten, welche von Wasser über Futter alles bieten...

der trailpilot


----------



## Tobi-161 (29. August 2010)

die Leute mit dicken Rucksäcken die ich sah, hatten keine Startnummer am Lenker!?
...und Ketten rumliegen hab ich sowieso keine gesehen, hatte genug zu tun meine eigene ab und zu zu pflegen


----------



## Trailhunterer (29. August 2010)

widererwartend durfte ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht starten

wie war denn die Passage 300 hm vor dem Gipfel am Chachauna bzw. die ersten 300 HM bergab.

Tobi und Wolfi, klasse Leistung


----------



## trailpilot (29. August 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> wie war denn die Passage 300 hm vor dem Gipfel am Chachauna bzw. die ersten 300 HM bergab.


Von der Livigno-Seite her war der Chaschauna bis zur Hütte in einem guten Zustand. Auch die ersten Höhenmeter bergab waren besser als bei den Wetterverhältnissen erwartet - im unteren Teil fuhr man ziemlich tief in einer zähen, schlammigen Brühe.

Die Rucksackfahrer ab der Alpisella hatten Startnummern...


----------



## gardaprinz (29. August 2010)

Hi,

ich bin Freitag abend angereist und hab mich nachgemeldet-80 Euro sind halt Schweizerpreise.Geboten wird aber eine ganze Menge:Verpflegungsstationen ohne Ende mit Sponsor Getränken,Riegeln und z.t. auch Gels.Landschaftlich und technisch bestimmt einer der besten Marathons.
In der Nacht regnete es immer wieder leicht und am Morgen beim Start auch.
So sah man am Start auch alle Arten von Bike-Bekleidung: von Kurz-Kurz  bis Lang-Lang und Regenjacke incl. Rucksack war alles vertreten.Temperaturen am Start ca. 13 Grad und ich hab mich für die 2/3 Lösung entschieden(Hose) mit Armlingen und Weste.
Wie immer bei so einem Wetter(zumindest bei mir) denkt man sich vor dem Start,warum macht man das,aber kaum gehts los,ist das wie weggeblasen.Gleich der erste Anstieg zum Costainas war sehr angenehm zu fahren und das Feld zieht sich sofort in die Länge,was ich sehr angenehm finde.Es nieselte leicht und die Berge waren grau und in  Nebel eingepackt.Bei der Abfahrt nach Fuldera kam dann die Sonne raus und der Kontrast konnte kaum größer sein.Oben auf dem Döss Radond wehte dann ein kalter Wind und die wunderschöne Fahrt durchs Val Mora war schon etwas herbstlich von den Temperaturen. (Urs Huber schreibt auf seiner Homepage,daß dies der vielleicht landschaftlich schönste Abschnitt seiner Rennsaison wäre) Immer wieder begegnen einem auf diesem Abschnitt Transalp-Biker,schon eine klasse Stimmung kommt da auf.Dann die 300 HM zum Alpisella,wo man schnell merkt,ob die Beine noch gut sind bzw. ob sie überhaupt gut waren bis jetzt.Bei der Anfahrt zum Chaschauna erzählt mir ein Italiener,daß er den Anstieg versuchen würde zu fahren.Er schaffte immerhin die ersten 10 Hm und ordnete sich dann in die Perlenkette der Schiebenden ein.Im Mittelteil konnte ich dann etwas fahren,aber das waren höchstens 10% des Anstiegs.Umso überraschter war ich dann,als im oberen Teil-kurz vor der Hütte-eine junge Frau uns bikend überholte.Es geht also auch im Hobbybereich.Den ganzen Anstieg wehte auch ein kühler Wind und so kam man kaum ins Schwitzen-trotz Schwellenpuls und der bangen Frage:wie weit ist es noch,vor allem der Anfang ist sehr hart,wenn man hochschaut und die Biker klein wie Ameisen sind und selbst die sind noch nicht oben.Umso lustiger wirds dann in der Abfahrtie hatte durch den Regen doch etwas gelitten und war ziemlich schlammig.Für mich als ´Fahrtechniktalent´keine leichte Übung,aber hab ich ganz passabel gemeistert-übrigens die aufwärtsfahrende junge Frau hab ich da wieder überholt und dann nie wieder gesehen(das soll nicht heißen,daß ich so ein toller Hecht bin,sondern,daß man bei den Abfahrten viel Zeit verlieren kann).Das Wetter wurde jetzt viel besser,die Sonne schien und die Temperaturen stiegen auf ca. 20 Grad.Die meisten glauben,wenn Sie den Chaschauna hinter sich haben,wars das dann.Nach der Abfahrt sinds noch 50 km auf welligem Terrain,die schnell gefahren werden und die immer wieder weh tun. In der schnellen Schlußabfahrt grinste ich übers ganze Gesicht und freute mich über einen klasse Marathon-Tag, der viele Gesichter hatte. 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (30. August 2010)

Schöner Bericht
Ein Marathon also, der die komplette Spannweite der Bikergefühlswelt inne hat.


----------



## ben14 (30. August 2010)

Klasse Bericht, mir gings etwa gleich.


----------



## SwissAustro (30. August 2010)

Hallo an alle Finisher

Gratuliere Euch allen!
Nach sechs Monaten Vorbereitung auf diesen Marathon als meinen persönlichen Saisognhöhepunkt würde ich gerne eure Erfahrungen teilen...
Leider habe ich vor drei Wochen versucht, meine Knochen dem Gelände anzupassen; was leider nicht ganz gelungen ist...
Eine Tossy III Schlüsselbeinluxation hat mir nun leider alles vermiest!
Nächstes Jahr bin ich aber sicher dabei (sofern mein Gerüst es zulässt)
Ich hoffe, hier noch viele interessante Berichten lesen zu können.
Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## katko (1. September 2010)

wieder einmal ein riesen Marathon, trotz Regen am Start...die Strecke war einfach unglaublich, Val Mora, Doss Radond, Chaschauna...auch die letzten KM haben spass gemacht 
8:42:42 im Ziel


----------



## katko (1. September 2010)

und wohnen in Livigno hat sich gelohnt, viele interessante Leute getroffen


----------



## chieftain (2. September 2010)

katko schrieb:


> wieder einmal ein riesen Marathon, trotz Regen am Start...die Strecke war einfach unglaublich, Val Mora, Doss Radond, Chaschauna...auch die letzten KM haben spass gemacht
> 8:42:42 im Ziel




Da muss ich Dir zustimmen...klasse Veranstaltung und das Wetter war eben wie die ganze Saison... nun gut wir sind halt Outdoor-sportler.
Ich bin vor drei Wochen beim AlpenBrevet schon von 12einhalb std. ca.
8std. im Regen gefahren und der war richtig heftig, aber Spass hat trotzdem gemacht.Die Schweizer Veranstaltungen sind einfach super Organisiert.Die letzten 25km find ich jetzt nicht ganz so prikelnd da sie doch auf viel Teer entlang gehen...und die haben mir meinen Kettensatz ruiniert (obwohl ich Schlafmütze Öl dabei hatte).
Also bis nächstes Jahr.... mit neuen Zielen...jedoch auf jedenfall beim Nationalpark-Marathon.


----------



## scooter_werner (3. September 2010)

Die Strecke ist wirklich toll, den ersten Teil kannte ich ja schon von der TAC, und das Wetter war auch zu ertragen, weils nicht so kalt war und nie stark geregnet hat.

Die Auffahrt zum Chaschauna ist wirklich hammerhart. Bin bis ca. 2350m gefahren, dann tat's zu weh.

Die letzten 20km vor der Schlussabfahrt fand ich dann schon verdammt lang, weils tendenziell immer bergauf geht. Das nervte dann schon.

Aber insgesamt ist's ne sehr schöne Veranstaltung.


----------

